# SHEFFIELD Experienced/Trainee Barista needed!



## Amici&Bici (Mar 24, 2014)

Experienced or trainee Barista needed for our busy cafe in Sheffield.

full training & support given for the right candidate.

If your passionate about coffee, then you'll be the right person!

Grumpy Mule coffee & La Marzoccho machine!

Please drop us a line if interested!

Amici & Bici


----------



## ryancarey (Jul 15, 2014)

Which Cafe is this for in Sheffield? I am a student at the University of Sheffield, so I won't be back until September but I could perhaps do some part time work for you then, if you have any work still available! I will be getting some barista training this summer at home, so should know the basics, but certainly won't be an expert!


----------

